# Any issues running catless exhaust?



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Is anyone familiar with any issues running a fully catless exhaust on these cars?
I know the check engine light will appear, but does it cause the car to go into a limp/safe mode or anything ridiculous like that?
We dont have inspections where I'm at so that's not a concern at all.
Thank you


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

edit* delete if possible please


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

edit* delete please


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Why would you want to do that?


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Run fully catless?


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Joking right?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Not joking, why would you do that without a tune, it might hurt your car.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I never said without a tune, I already have the unitronic stage 1+


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I also can fabricate my own stuff


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Doesn't the tune take care of the cel


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I was hoping, but not completely sure.
I’ve seen people still get cel’s even with the stage 2 map.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m almost positive it will run fine cel or no cel with the tune, but was just hoping for confirmation before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Chance1101 (12 mo ago)

PTag said:


> I never said without a tune man, I already have the unitronic stage 1+
> this isn’t my first rodeo lol


Are you running that tune currently or are you waiting for a down pipe to install it? 
If you are running it, is it just plug and play and 91 octane instead of 87?


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Stage 1 doesn’t require an intake, but stage 2 *does require* a downpipe.
I’m currently running stage 1+ which means 93 octane instead of 91 octane. Have an intake, big bore turbo inlet pipe, custom full 2.5” discharge pipe.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

My avatar is my car, it’s just a close up of the turbo inlet and the charge pipe I made.


----------



## Chance1101 (12 mo ago)

PTag said:


> Stage 1 doesn’t require an intake, but stage 2 does.
> I’m currently running stage 1+ which means 93 octane instead of 91 octane. Have an intake, big bore turbo inlet pipe, custom full 2.5” discharge pipe.


Ok gotcha. Have you had any issues with the tune? Has it thrown any codes or CELs or anything?


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Chance1101 said:


> Ok gotcha. Have you had any issues with the tune? Has it thrown any codes or CELs or anything?


No issues at all and never any cel. 
If I could think of the only downside of the tune it would be having to pay for 93 octane (or 91 depending on state) and it spins the tires now in 1st and 2nd lol


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Bang for buck this will be the biggest gain in power for these cars, combine the tune with an intake and you will feel/sound like you have a different car 😉👍🏻


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Chance1101 said:


> Are you running that tune currently or are you waiting for a down pipe to install it?
> If you are running it, is it just plug and play and 91 octane instead of 87?


So you would need a laptop with wi-fi connection, they send you the cable which plugs into the obd2 port and you basically download the tune onto your ecu. They provide all detailed instructions and everything


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

You do feel it push you in the seat a little I can attest to that  that bump in torque is a wonderful thing.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I also promise I am not sponsored at all by them LOL I swear, im very skeptical of things as well especially when it comes to doing them to my daily driver to work and back.


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

The APR tune is available for 87 octane. Regular unleaded. By far the best bang for your money. Mk6 and Mk7.


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

Leirk said:


> View attachment 152522
> 
> The APR tune is available for 87 octane. Regular unleaded. By far the best bang for your money. Mk6 and Mk7.
> View attachment 152531


Are you running this?


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I’ve heard it’s more aggressive than Unitronic’s, whether that a good thing or not idk.. i am shocked at how much they are pushing it on 87 octane 😬 yikes


----------



## fat biker (Feb 16, 2001)

Issues?
Where you live, is your car subject to periodic smog inspection?
Downstream O2 sensor triggers CEL?
More air pollution.

fat biker


----------



## PTag (Jan 10, 2022)

I’m in Florida, not even an inspection, we do what we want here 😂👍🏻


----------

